# الاقسام المريخية > منبر شباب المريخ >  >  دروس مجانية للشباب

## سانتو

*نعم انتهى الموسم الكروى
لكن بعد ان قدم شباب
الزعيم دروس لشباب الوصيف
وبقية الاندية فى فنون الكرة بقيادة وليد وعبد الرحمن والبقي
كنت اتمنى وجودهم فى الكشف الاول لللزعيم
لانهم فعلا نجوم
ارجو ان لايتو قف نشاطهم
وان يستعدوا للموسم الجديد منكرا
وانى لفى حيرة 
كيف لشباب الزعيم وهم بهذه القدرات 
والمهارات كيف ضيعوا هذا الكاس؟


*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​فعلا نتمنى رؤية شبابنا بالفريق الأول
*

----------

